# Need a diet plan



## Deej (Apr 12, 2005)

howdy all

ive been thinking about bulking up for some time now, and ive recently put my plans into motion, or should i say i wanna put my plans into motion. im 20 now and weight about 9 stone, i think i have a high metabolic rate. My question is, i really need some advice about a diet plan what to eat, what times etc. Im at uni at different times each day too, which can make eating at set times a bit of a pain  any advice on what to eat would be great 

current diet is something like...

cereal in the morning

lunch, sandwhichs crisps cake etc

dinner a variety of things, pasta..... meats etc


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

plenty

[ ] beef

[ ] pork

[ ] chicken

[ ] turkey

[ ] tuna

[ ] salmon

[ ] 2% milk

[ ] eggs

[ ] cottage cheese 2%

[ ] yogurt 2% plain

[ ] whey protein powder (post workout drink)

[ ] asparagus

[ ] broccoli

[ ] green beans

[ ] cauliflower

[ ] pasta linguini

[ ] potatoes

[ ] rice (short & long grain)

[ ] sweet potatoes

[ ] egg noodles

[ ] brown (& wild) rice

[ ] oatmeal, rolled oats (slow cooked)

[ ] multi grain bread

[ ] olive oil (extra virgin)

[ ] butter (unsalted)

[ ] honey (post workout drink)

[ ] berries (breakfast only)

[ ] apples (breakfast only)

[ ] oranges (breakfast only)

[ ] bananas (breakfast only)

[ ] coffee

[ ] tea

[ ] cream (for coffee/tea)

[ ] zero calorie sweetener

[ ] diet soda

[ ] chocolate, dark

try to make your meals stick around a 35p/35f/30c ratio of macronutrients from the above list

keep you calories the same each day

if your not gaining then add in 500 more calories a day the next week

if your gaining too fast (aka fat) then lower the calories by 500 a day for the next week

It is that simple.

(dejavu)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

as far as times go:

8:00am-breakfast

10:30am-meal 2

1:30am-meal3

3:30pm-meal4

6:00pm-meal5

9:00pm-meal 6

30g protein each meal. Ditch the crisps and all other nutrient drained foods. If you cant stick to the times directly just improvise, you get the idea.


----------



## Deej (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the info, by the way, what sort of foods would you recomend for each meal ? are their certain foods you would only eat at certain times in the day ? if anyone could do a rough guide of what to eat at what meal time from that list i'd be mst appreciative


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Deej said:


> thanks for the info, by the way, what sort of foods would you recomend for each meal ? are their certain foods you would only eat at certain times in the day ? if anyone could do a rough guide of what to eat at what meal time from that list i'd be mst appreciative


Pick a protein source, a carb source and a fat source from Chef'x list above for each meal.

For example: beef (protein), rice (carb), olive oil (fat).


----------



## Lukey Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

im in the same boat as u Deej, my metabolic rate used to be skitso, but now is settled, i think not getting enough sleep is a big problem aswell. Because i feel like any muscle that growing is then burned off again when working after midnight.

Like these fellas said, eat the right stuff as best you can, that might mean making up a lunchbox. and get plenty of sleep, i found that helped me anyway.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I used to be 9 1/2 stone too, blamed it on a fast metabolism. True people do have faster and slower metabolisms, but when I looked closely at diet, similar to yours its no wonder. As said lots of smaller more frequent meals containing a protein, carb and fat source.... ChefX has given you a big list of good foods, I had to pay $20 for that!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This six meals a day defo work's for me, I've been training for about four years and have a fast metabolism, I was 9 1/2 stone and I am now about 12 3/4. I couldn't eat very much when I started - it just wouldn't fit in! But when I started eating less and more frequent I found it easier, and I got more food in to my system. I have always been slim so when I stuck to this diet I put on lean muscle, so for me it is perfect.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Have any of you guys notice that within about an hour or so of eating asparagus, you can smell it kindof in your urine?

I wonder what does that?

I am assuming the vitamin content but It kindof smells funny.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Ever notice the exact same smell if you take R-ala?

and 2+2= what?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

4! your turn! 8 to the power of 3/2 = what?

on a side note, asparagus, is in fact, gangsta. gotta love the protein..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Ever notice the exact same smell if you take R-ala?
> 
> and 2+2= what?


No, not really for question #1 Rob!

My final answer for question #2 is 4 Rob!

Hey, someone tell me if I won a prize

Nah Chef, never noticed.

Maybe it is a dose thing.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> 4! your turn! 8 to the power of 3/2 = what?
> 
> on a side note, asparagus, is in fact, gangsta. gotta love the protein..


Why do you say asparagus is so gangsta Truewarrior?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Asparagus is a member of the lily family (which also includes onion, garlic, chives, yucca and leeks).

Said in folklore medicine to be good for the reproductive system.

Asparagus is considered a long term crop that will thrive in your garden 15 years or more.

A serving of nutrient-rich asparagus (about 5 spears or 5.3 ounces) contains 25 calories, 3 grams of fiber, 3 grams of protein, no fat and is low in sodium. It also contains the following percentages of the USRDA for these vitamins and minerals:

8% Vitamin A

20% Vitamin C

10% Vitamin B6

2% Calcium

2% Iron

60% Folacin (Folic Acid)

15% Thiamin

6% Riboflavin

6% Niacin

4% Magnesium

4% Copper

Asparagus is a source of carotenoids.

Our bodies use some carotenoids to make vitamin A, while others are strong disease-fighting antioxidants.

Also contains fiber too.

It is not my favorite of the vegetables but I feel it is one of the best for you. I myself feel better when I eat Asparagus.

But the urine smell, I dont perticularly like. I dont know if it is the way I process it or the detox effect of it or what. Maybe it smells this way with everyone but then again I dont go around asking to smell peoples urine who eat Asparagus


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Asparagus is a member of the lily family (which also includes onion, garlic, chives, yucca and leeks).
> 
> Said in folklore medicine to be good for the reproductive system.
> 
> ...


LOL the man! Nice post again Hacks!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hate the taste myself but tossing some butter on it (as it contains no fat) wont hurt you and it sure makes it taste better.

I also toss some sea salt and garlic powder in there which helps too.

But at the bottom of the stock that fiber just wont chew.

So I whack off the bottoms of the stocks.

I steam mine and stick a knife in them when they are done to test.

Check out the color of the water after you steam it. The water even looks healthy


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

its going to sound bad any which way i tell this but..... i have been told by a reliable source that its not only ur urine that changes in smell and another sense - why is this btw - no cryptics!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only notice the urine.

What trips me out is the fact you can eat a solid food and within 2 hours I get this smell in the urine.

Have not really noticed this from any other food, with the exception of lets say B-vitamins and coffee.


----------

